# حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث



## sunny man (26 أغسطس 2007)

*حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*​​          الإنسان الشاكر هو الذى يذكر الجميل أو العون المقدم اليه، ولا ينساه مطلقاً بل يقدّره ويشكر عليه. فالشكر فى قلبه وعلى لسانه، لله وللناس. فإن كان الله قد صنع معه خيراً عن طريق أحد من الناس، فهو يشكر الله على ذلك، وأيضاً يشكر الإنسان الذى كان واسطة طيبة فى وصول ذلك الخير اليه.
** ولكن غالبية الناس الشاكرين، إنما يشكرون أحياناً، أى فى مناسبة معينة، أو على خير بالذات قد وصل اليهم. أما حياة الشكر فتعنى ان الانسان يشكر الله فى كل حين، وعلى كل شئ. فهو يشعر على الدوام أن حياته فى يد الله وحده، وأن الله باستمرار يصنع الخير معه. لذلك فهو يقبل كل ما يأتى من عند الله بفرح، ويشكر عليه. ويقول فى ايمان "كله للخير"...
** ولكن قد يسأل البعض ويقول: نحن نؤمن بلاشك أن كل ما يأتى من عند الله هو خير. ولكن ماذا عن الأمور التى تأتينا من الناس، وقد لا تكون كلها خيراً؟! نجيب على هذا بأن تصرفات الناس حيالنا: إن كانت خيراً فستصل الينا بما فيها من خير. ولكن إن لم تكن كذلك – وكانت شراً مثلاً – فإن الله المحب لنا وللخير- سوف يحوّلها الى خيراً، وتصل الينا خيراً فى النهاية...
** لذلك فالمؤمنون الحقيقيون يشكرون الله دائماً على كل شئ. وحيثما يشكرونه، لا يفعلون ذلك لمجرد الاستسلام لمشيئته، أو طاعة لوصيته كأمر مفروض عليهم!! كلا، فليس هذا هو الشكر الحقيقى، وليس الشكر هو مجرد ألفاظ تقال بدون اقتناع، كإداء الواجب... بل هم يشكرون الله من كل القلب، وبكل الثقة، متأكدين تماماً أن الله لا يسمح بأن يحدث لهم سوى الخير. وأنه – كضابط للكل – يرقب كل ما يحدث لهم، ويدبر الموقف لصالحهم. لذلك هم يشكرونه على كل ما يحدث لهم، واثقين أنه سينتهى لخيرهم. وهنا ترتبط حياة الشكر بحياة الإيمان... 
** وحياة الشكر عند المؤمنين على درجات: أقلها الشكر على المعجزات والمواهب الفائقة والنعم العظيمة، وعلى الخيرات الوافرة والواضحة التى لا يشك أحد فى عظم نفعها. وربما فى غير ذلك قد لا يشكر البعض! وقد تمر عليهم النعم (البسيطة) مروراً عابراً، مع خيرات أخرى يرونها طبيعية وعادية ولا تحتاج الى شكر!!
** وهناك شكر أعلى فى مستواه، وهو الشكر على القليل، ونحن إن شكرنا على القليل يمنحنا الله الكثير. ولكن الملاحظ فى المستوى العادى أن أى انسان قد يشكر على شفاء مريض من داء خطير كالسرطان مثلاً. ولكنه إن شكر على الشفاء من دور زكام أو برد، فإنه يدل على أنه متعود فى حياته على الشكر، سواء على الكثير أو القليل...
          ولعله من فوائد الشكر، استمرار النعم وزيادتها. وفى هذا قال أحد الآباء: "ليست موهبة بلا زيادة، الا التى بلا شكر"..
** هناك درجة أخرى من الشكر: هى الشكر على الخفيات، على ما لا يرُى... إنه شكر من أجل المتاعب التى كان من الممكن أن تصل الينا، ولم تصل. وذلك بسبب حفظ الله لنا وعنايته... إن الشيطان بلاشك يبذل كل جهده لضررنا واسقاطنا. فإن كنا الآن بخير، فسبب ذلك أن الله تبارك اسمه قد منع الضرر عنا قبل أن يصل الينا، أعنى الضرر الذى لا نعرفه... ونحن نشكر الله على هذا الحفظ وهذه الرعاية...
          طبيعى أننا نشكر الله على الضيقات التى أنقذنا منها. ولكن هناك ضيقات أوقفها فى الطريق ومنعها من أن تصل الينا، ونحن لا نعرفها. ولكننا نشكره على حفظه لنا منها. إذن شكرنا على انقاذنا من الضيقة التى نراها شئ. وشكرنا على حفظه لنا من ضيقات لا نراها، هذا أمر أعظم...
          صدقونى، لو أن الله كشف لنا كل ما كان يدُبر ضدنا فى الخفاء، وقد نجانا الله منه، ما كانت حياتنا كلها تكفى للشكر... الممزوج بالحب..
** هناك درجة أخرى، أعلى من كل ما سبق، وهى الشكر فى كل حين، وعلى كل شئ. وفيها تكون حياة الانسان كلها شكراً... والشكر الدائم لا يحتاج الى سبب واضح محدد، وما أكثر الاسباب كما سنذكر فيما بعد. ولكن يكفى أننا فى رعاية الله الذى يريد لنا الخير. وهذا اللون من الشكر لا يتوقف على نوعية الحال الذى نحن فيه..
** هناك درجة نبيلة وسامية جداً من الشكر، وهى الشكر على الضيقات: ليس فقط على الضيقات التى أنقذنا الله منها، بل بالحرى على الضيقات القائمة التى ما زلنا نعيش فيها، وبالايمان نثق أنها لخيرنا.
          إن الصبر على الضيقة واحتمالها فضيلة، والرضى بالضيقة وقبولها فضيلة أكبر. ولكن ما هو أعظم من الكل، الشكر على الضيقة، وأعنى الشكر بفرح، وليس كمجرد واجب. ذلك لأننا إن شكرنا على النعم فقط، يكون حبنا هو للنعم، وليس لله معطيها... أما إن شكرناه حتى على الضيقة فإننا نبرهن على أننا نحب الله ذاته وليس مجرد عطاياه.
** إننا نشكره مهما حدث. ولا نسمح للأحداث المؤلمة أن تقللّ من إيماننا بحفظ الله، أو تقللّ شكرنا له، أو أن تنزع سلامنا منا...
          وهذا الشكر له تأثيره على الآخرين، فيتعزون به، ونكون لهم قدوة فى الضيقات. وقد قلت كثيراً إن الضيقة سميت ضيقة لأن القلب قد ضاق عن أن يتسع لها. أما القلب الواسع فإنه لا يتضيق بشئ. وطبيعى أن الذى يشكر على الضيقة سيشكر على كل شئ.
** والانسان الروحى يشكر على الضيقات، لأنها تقوى روحياته وتمنحه عمقاً فى الصلاة وعمقاً فى الصوم، وتزيد إيمانه إذ يرى فيها كيف أن يد الله تعمل، وكيف يتدخل لمعونته. كما تعطيه خبرات روحية. ولهذا فهو لا يتذمر أبداً فى حياته مهما كانت الظروف.
** والذى يمارس حياة الشكر الدائم يجد أسباباً كثيرة تدعوه الى الشكر. فهو يشكر الله أولأ لأنه خلقه ومنحه الوجود، بل بالأكثر خلقاً إنسانأ عاقلاً حراً مريداً، كما يشكره على كل المواهب التى منحه إياها، ليس فقط على المواهب الفائقة للطبيعة إنما على التى تبدو له طبيعية، مثل الذكاء، أو رخامة الصوت، أو جمال الصوت، أو القدرة على الإقناع، أو القدرة على الاحتمال.
** ويشكر الله على الإيمان الذى وُلد فيه، والذى يشتهيه كل الملحدين ولا يجدونه. يُحكى أن فيلسوفاً ملحداً رأى فلاحاً أممياً راكعاً يصلى من كل قلبه وبكل مشاعره. فقال "إننى مستعد أن أتنازل عن كل فلسفتى ودراستى فى مقابل أن أحظى بشئ من ايمان هذا الفلاح البسيط الذى يخاطب شخصاً لا يراه"!!. وأنت يأخى مؤمن، أفلا تشكر؟!
** أشكر الله أيضاً لأنه يعطيك فرصاً كثيرة للتوبة. لأن ملايين من الذين فى الجحيم يشتهون ساعة واحدة من الحياة أو أقل، لكى يقدموا فيها توبة، ولا يجدون..! وأنت إن قرر الله أن يأخذ روحك، ألا تشتهى بعض دقائق من هذا العمر الذى لا تشكر عليه...
** أشكر الله على كل إحساناته اليك منذ وُلدت: كم مرة طلبت من الله طلباً فاستجاب لصلاتك؟ كم من ضيقة أنقذك منها؟ وكم من مرض شفاك منه أو أنقذك من الأصابة به؟ كم باب رزق فتحه أمامك؟ كم خطية ارتكبتها ولم يحاسبك الله حسب خطاياك، بل أحتملك!! أتستطيع اذن أن تحصى إحسانات الله اليك؟! لست أظن ذلك ممكناً! فكم بالأكثر لو أضفت اليها إحساناته الى أحبائك واقربائك، والى الوطن كله...
** اشكر الله أيضاً على الصحة التى أنت فيها. وكما يقول الحكيم: "إن الصحة تاج فوق رؤوس الأصحاء لا يشعر به الا المرضى.." إن كثيرين من الذين يرقدون على فراش المرض يشتهون أن يمشوا على أرجلهم مثلما تمشى. وأيضاً الذين يُعالجون عند أطباء العيون يشتهون نعمة البصر التى لك. فاشكر على كل هذا وعلى غيره...
** أخيراً، إن شكرت، فاشكره أيضاً على نعمة الشكر هذه، واستمر فيها


----------



## فادية (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

كالعاده موضوع جميل منك عزيزي 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## nonaa (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

اشكرك يا رب على نعمه الشكر
واشكرك صنى على الموضوع الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## sunny man (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا على مروركم و ليعطنا الله فضيلة الشكر فى كل حين


----------



## K A T Y (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

_*امين فليعطينا الله ان نعيش حياة شكر دائمة*_

_*شكرا صني علي مواضيعك الجميلة *_

_*ربنا يحافظ عليك ويباركك*_​


----------



## sunny man (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: حياة الشكر لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث*

شكرا يا كاتى على مرورك. و لنشكر الله على كل شئ


----------

